# sacramento -> redding



## juno (Oct 17, 2018)

curious if anyone has experience or tips on hitching out of sacramento north towards redding/red bluff. i'm planning on taking the yolobus 217 all the way to dunnigan and hitching north from there. right now i'm hung up at the sacramento airport waiting for the next bussssss


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 17, 2018)

I have experience hitchhiking through there. Personally I prefer the 99 route. It's a little slower moving and even has stop lights near Gridley, Live Oak etc. The whole design is a lot better for people to pull over and pick you up. If you're going 5 I'd try to land a ride at least to Corning truck stop if you can swing it. Those other towns can be hard to get out of along the way.


----------



## Hudson (Oct 17, 2018)

Sacramento is pretty hard to get out of in general. Like the poster above said the 99 is your best bet.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 19, 2018)

Yo @juno I dig your profile pic, another firefighter!

As the two above have mentioned, Ya Sac sucks to get out of, definitely take the 99 or just take a bus up to Marysville and wait for a train At Biggs


----------



## juno (Oct 19, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Yo @juno I dig your profile pic, another firefighter!
> 
> As the two above have mentioned, Ya Sac sucks to get out of, definitely take the 99 or just take a bus up to Marysville and wait for a train At Biggs



Lol howdy.
Yeah, I was feeling unusually sketched out and bailed, scamtraked to my destination. My bus ended up coming two hours late... It was apparently an inauspicious day for travel.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 19, 2018)

Ya, I dont blame you Sac is fucking sketchy.


----------



## deleted17310 (Nov 22, 2018)

North of sac all bad Shasta county the worst avoid city of Anderson take all buses u can


----------

